

Silicon Valley Gets Its Own Airline, SurfAir - mgoldman
http://pandodaily.com/2012/04/05/silicon-valley-gets-its-own-airline-surfair/

======
cheath
Now this is cool. I love the idea of disrupting air travel. I think we can all
agree that it's a space that can use it.

How do they bypass security? Is it because they fly out of private airports?

